# CC Ecosse ride October



## Telemark (28 Sep 2010)

All right then, it seems that if I want to go on a CC ride, I'll just have to get on and organise it, seeing as everybody else is either refusing or keeping quiet  !


Doodle poll for dates is here, so get voting!

Now we just need a route suggestion or two  ...
For what its' worth, I'd like to call for a short-ish social ride (40-60k/25-35 miles), with not too many hills, so the masses of new CC members dare to come and join us! "CC Ecosse Challenge rides" can be arranged separately  

For those who have never been on a CC Ecosse ride, we start at or near railway stations, so those without cars can join in too. Our motto is "nobody gets left behind", we ride at a pace all can keep up, and the mountain goats will wait at the top of any hills (or can ride it twice  ). There is normally at least one cafe stop    , either in the middle or at the end, sometimes both, to make sure the CHAT part of CycleChat gets its fair share!

Edit: Not all of us have proper road bikes, so no excuses  

T


----------



## sleekitcollie (28 Sep 2010)

i promise to try and not fall off


----------



## mcshroom (28 Sep 2010)

What sort of time would you looking at setting off Telemark?

Driving is a bit of a distance, but if I can make it by train I should be able to make it up again.


----------



## scook94 (29 Sep 2010)

If I'm not on-call in October I'll be in Hawaii.... Did I mention I'm going to Hawaii...? Anyway, I'll be in Hawaii for most of October.


----------



## Theseus (29 Sep 2010)

Saturdays are a bit uncertain as I need to plan something for work that has to take place outside normal business hours and Sundays are out as we have our house on the market and we need to tidy in the morning and have open viewings in the afternoon.

If anyone is looking for a house, PM me for details.


----------



## sleekitcollie (29 Sep 2010)

scook94 said:


> If I'm not on-call in October I'll be in Hawaii.... Did I mention I'm going to Hawaii...? Anyway, I'll be in Hawaii for most of October.



where will u be in october


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (29 Sep 2010)

scook94 said:


> If I'm not on-call in October I'll be in Hawaii.... Did I mention I'm going to Hawaii...? Anyway, I'll be in Hawaii for most of October.



Do you need someone to carry your bags?


----------



## eldudino (29 Sep 2010)

scook94 said:


> If I'm not on-call in October I'll be in Hawaii.... Did I mention I'm going to Hawaii...? Anyway, I'll be in Hawaii for most of October.



(Goes off to rob Scook's house, any time during October... )


----------



## MrRidley (29 Sep 2010)

eldudino said:


> (Goes off to rob Scook's house, any time during October... )



Why ? does he have a better kitchen than you


----------



## HJ (29 Sep 2010)

scook94 said:


> If I'm not on-call in October I'll be in Hawaii.... Did I mention I'm going to Hawaii...? Anyway, I'll be in Hawaii for most of October.



That's odd, there's a rumour you are going to be in Hawaii for most of October...


----------



## Telemark (29 Sep 2010)

Touche said:


> Saturdays are a bit uncertain as I need to plan something for work that has to take place outside normal business hours and Sundays are out as we have our house on the market and we need to tidy in the morning and have open viewings in the afternoon.
> 
> If anyone is looking for a house, PM me for details.



 Would you provide cups of tea for any viewers turning up on a bike? 
Where are you off to? Hopefully remaining in CC Ecosse land! Good luck ...



eldudino said:


> (Goes off to rob Scook's house, any time during October... )



Will he be leaving his bike behind?  Sadly not quite the right size for me, but I know somebody who would probably get on nicely with it ..
If something did disappear, we know that you know where he lives  

T


----------



## Telemark (29 Sep 2010)

mcshroom said:


> What sort of time would you looking at setting off Telemark?
> 
> Driving is a bit of a distance, but if I can make it by train I should be able to make it up again.



Hi Mcshroom, that's dedication   

We normally meet up some time between 10 and 11 AM, depending on train times, so it your departure time would be much more civilised than for PfC  .

T


----------



## scook94 (30 Sep 2010)

eldudino said:


> (Goes off to rob Scook's house, any time during October... )



Wow, if you're prepared to take on Tracey, the cat/house sitter you're a braver man than I! *shudder*


----------



## Theseus (30 Sep 2010)

Telemark said:


> Would you provide cups of tea for any viewers turning up on a bike?
> Where are you off to? Hopefully remaining in CC Ecosse land! Good luck ...



So long as they know my forum name, tea will be provided. Hoping to stay in Ecosseland, but work is a bit uncertain right now and if something better comes up elsewhere I will be off.


----------



## kfinlay (30 Sep 2010)

put my dates in but what about a route? I'll cycle anywhere and if possible try to cycle to the rv and back too


----------



## mcshroom (30 Sep 2010)

kfinlay said:


> put my dates in but what about a route? I'll cycle anywhere and if possible try to cycle to the rv and back too



One thing I will guarantee is that I will not be riding to the rendez-vous or back from it


----------



## HonestMan1910 (2 Oct 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> i promise to try and not fall off




My turn to drive ??


----------



## HonestMan1910 (2 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> Now we just need a route suggestion or two  ...
> For what its' worth, I'd like to call for a short-ish social ride (40-60k/25-35 miles), with not too many hills, so the masses of new CC members dare to come and join us! "CC Ecosse Challenge rides" can be arranged separately
> 
> For those who have never been on a CC Ecosse ride, we start at or near railway stations, so those without cars can join in too. Our motto is "nobody gets left behind", we ride at a pace all can keep up, and the mountain goats will wait at the top of any hills (or can ride it twice  ). There is normally at least one cafe stop    , either in the middle or at the end, sometimes both, to make sure the CHAT part of CycleChat gets its fair share!
> ...



How about the same ride as last October, Longniddry to Gifford loop :?:


----------



## Telemark (2 Oct 2010)

HonestMan1910 said:


> How about the same ride as last October, Longniddry to Gifford loop :?:




One of my favourite rides  . I'd be very happy to head out that way ...
But I was thinking of looking at another option or two and then suggesting them on here, to see what people think. Unless that's causing too many pages of discussions for some people to cope with  ?
Falkirk/Linlithgow stations come to mind, being a bit less east-biased , especially with Mcshroom thinking of travelling all the way from Cumbria - one less change of trains  .

I'll go away and come back later with a couple of route maps   

T


----------



## edindave (2 Oct 2010)

Nice one T for kicking off another meet; I'd been hoping for one to happen in Oct. 
Although I am an 'eastie' I like the idea of a Linlithgow/Falkirk start - might even ride there or back from Edinburgh. The Gifford loop sounds good too though!
Am looking forward to my 2nd meet 
Cheers! 
D


----------



## Telemark (2 Oct 2010)

Route suggestions:

1) Falkirk High Station - Allandale - Falkirk Wheel (Cake/lunch stop) - Falkirk Station 36 km & 260 m total climbing - see map here 

2) Longniddry Station - Gifford (cake/early lunch top) - Longnewton - Longniddry Station 43 km & 300 m total climbing - map here (many variations possible)

Any comments or other suggestions?

Sat 9th & Sat 23rd look promising on the doodle poll - 6 out of 7 voters can make those days (only a certain person will be either on call  or in Hawaii  ) ... and I think Eldudino said he couldn't make the 9th/10th  

Only "old timers" (attendees of previous CC Ecosse rides  ) so far ... come on, newbies! 

 

T


----------



## eldudino (2 Oct 2010)

Added my 2p's worth, if it's Fawkirk.


----------



## MrRidley (3 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> Route suggestions:
> 
> 1) Falkirk High Station - Allandale - Falkirk Wheel (Cake/lunch stop) - Falkirk Station 36 km & 260 m total climbing - see map here
> 
> ...



Watch out for the times at the Gifford cafe i arrived just about 3pm yesterday and it was closed


----------



## aberal (3 Oct 2010)

I'd like to come along too, put my name down.



I can make either of those locations - both would be good, but could only manage the 23rd.


----------



## ACS (3 Oct 2010)

I'm lurking on this. I am hoping to make an appearance, to reclaim my right position as the lantern rouge, but will not be able fully commit until the last moment. Sorry but lots of commitments on the family front and spare time is at bit of a premium at present.


----------



## sleekitcollie (3 Oct 2010)

im lurking here as well to see when i get back to work ( thus allowed back on bike  ) 

Honest Man . will i be allowed to drive again


----------



## Scoosh (3 Oct 2010)

jimbhoy said:


> Watch out for the times at the Gifford cafe i arrived just about 3pm yesterday and it was closed


Aye, we arrived just after 1500 and it was closed but if we called in advance and said XX many hungry



cyclists  were coming - they might even make a special cake for us



.


----------



## Telemark (3 Oct 2010)

aberal said:


> I'd like to come along too, put my name down.
> 
> 
> 
> I can make either of those locations - both would be good, but could only manage the 23rd.



 



jimbhoy said:


> Watch out for the times at the Gifford cafe i arrived just about 3pm yesterday and it was closed



That's strange, on a Saturday afternoon? At least we know that there are a couple of pubs + a 7-days Coop in Gifford, so we wouldn't starve or die of thirst  



satans budgie said:


> I'm lurking on this. I am hoping to make an appearance, to reclaim my right position as the lantern rouge, but will not be able fully commit until the last moment. Sorry but lots of commitments on the family front and spare time is at bit of a premium at present.



Have't seen you in ages - hope you can make it!  In your absence we have been competing for the lanterne rouge position, so you will have a fight on your hands  .



sleekitcollie said:


> im lurking here as well to see when i get back to work ( thus allowed back on bike  )
> 
> Honest Man . will i be allowed to drive again



Have you been signed off work for another wee while? Weren't you looking forward to doing some gym biking last week? Fingers crossed ... 



scoosh said:


> Aye, we arrived just after 1500 and it was closed but if we called in advance and said XX many hungry
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ... were the two of you off on a special CC challenge ride, or was this part of another crazy x00 k audax adventure?  nice weather for it!

From the doodle poll, the 23rd is now a clear favourite, with 8 cyclists, followed by the 9th with 6.
*We COULD just say we'll do 2 rides* ... 

* East Lothian on the 9th - meeting @ Longniddry train station just before 11
* Falkirk on the 23rd (as Eldud can only do that day and only if it's Falkirk, and to give Mcshroom the option of a shorter train ride ;-)

or would that be completely crazy and addictive behaviour  ?

T


----------



## Andy Richards (3 Oct 2010)

Hi.. Ive been reading the CC Ecosse rides for a while now and since there is a chance I might make this one I just thought I would post up !

Ive cycled most of the roads in that Falkirk loop and am just wondering if its a clockwise or anticlockwise route ! From the Station up to Shieldhill is fairly steep in places ! Its a quiet road though so there is room to weave from side to side. Not that I would of course  
As I said I hope to make it out this time whatever route / date is chosen. 


Andy


----------



## sleekitcollie (3 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> Have you been signed off work for another wee while? Weren't you looking forward to doing some gym biking last week? Fingers crossed ...
> 
> 
> 
> T



yes another week  got to be nearly 100% strength in sholder for doc to sign me back to work , at the moment its still painfull moving to much and strength is very poor still so need to work on strength " little & often "doc said 
i went to the gym a cpl times last week omly on excersise bike , will do the same again this week 
hope to see u all soon


----------



## GAVSTER (4 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> From the doodle poll, the 23rd is now a clear favourite, with 8 cyclists, followed by the 9th with 6.
> *We COULD just say we'll do 2 rides* ...
> 
> * East Lothian on the 9th - meeting @ Longniddry train station just before 11
> ...



I am off work on both 9 and 23. Falkirk is closer for me but can get to Longniddry. I would be happy to do both :-)

Weather is looking okay for this Saturday too.


----------



## GAVSTER (4 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> From the doodle poll, the 23rd is now a clear favourite, with 8 cyclists, followed by the 9th with 6.
> *We COULD just say we'll do 2 rides* ...
> 
> * East Lothian on the 9th - meeting @ Longniddry train station just before 11
> ...



I am off work on both 9 and 23. Falkirk is closer for me but can get to Longniddry. I would be happy to do both :-)

Weather is looking okay for this Saturday too.


----------



## eldudino (4 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> * Falkirk on the 23rd (as Eldud can only do that day and only if it's Falkirk)



Thanks TM  Family pressures prohibit an entire day away!


----------



## mcshroom (4 Oct 2010)

I think twice in a month (and a YACF night ride) would be pushing it a bit so I'll see you on the 23rd.

I can make it to Falkirk High Station by 10:02 if you are looking at times for the ride


----------



## MrRidley (4 Oct 2010)

*Ah ... were the two of you off on a special CC challenge ride, or was this part of another crazy x00 k audax adventure?  nice weather for it!

*From the doodle poll, the 23rd is now a clear favourite, with 8 cyclists, followed by the 9th with 6.
*We COULD just say we'll do 2 rides* ... 

* East Lothian on the 9th - meeting @ Longniddry train station just before 11
* Falkirk on the 23rd (as Eldud can only do that day and only if it's Falkirk, and to give Mcshroom the option of a shorter train ride ;-)

or would that be completely crazy and addictive behaviour  ?

T
[/quote]

No, just two guy's trying not to look to unfit going up Redstone Rig with a strong wind blowing in our faces  
two rides sounds a good idea, as long as it stays away from the above


----------



## edindave (4 Oct 2010)

I can do both dates so yay for Longniddry on the 9th!


----------



## Telemark (4 Oct 2010)

Andy Richards said:


> Hi.. Ive been reading the CC Ecosse rides for a while now and since there is a chance I might make this one I just thought I would post up !
> 
> Ive cycled most of the roads in that Falkirk loop and am just wondering if its a clockwise or anticlockwise route ! From the Station up to Shieldhill is fairly steep in places ! Its a quiet road though so there is room to weave from side to side. Not that I would of course
> As I said I hope to make it out this time whatever route / date is chosen.



 Welcome to Cyclechat Andy!
The idea was to end up at the Wheel for the cake stop, leaving only a short ride back to the train station. So that would make the ride anti-clockwise, heading south from the station  & up the hill. I don't remember it being that steep, but last time was over a year ago.



sleekitcollie said:


> yes another week  got to be nearly 100% strength in sholder for doc to sign me back to work , at the moment its still painfull moving to much and strength is very poor still so need to work on strength " little & often "doc said
> i went to the gym a cpl times last week omly on excersise bike , will do the same again this week
> hope to see u all soon



 Hopefully you'll be fully fit again in good time for the Falkirk ride - still nearly 3 weeks away .
Just try not to fall off the gym bike in the mean time   .



GAVSTER said:


> I am off work on both 9 and 23. Falkirk is closer for me but can get to Longniddry. I would be happy to do both :-)
> 
> Weather is looking okay for this Saturday too.



Yay, another new recruit to the CC Ecosse rides, looking forward to meeting you!



mcshroom said:


> I think twice in a month (and a YACF night ride) would be pushing it a bit so I'll see you on the 23rd.
> I can make it to Falkirk High Station by 10:02 if you are looking at times for the ride



10:30 or 11:00 should be fine - it depends when all those cycling/train-ing to the start point from everywhere want to get up     .



jimbhoy said:


> No, just two guy's trying not to look to unfit going up Redstone Rig with a strong wind blowing in our faces
> two rides sounds a good idea, as long as it stays away from the above


hehe .. there is ALWAYS a headwind up the Rig ...



edindave said:


> I can do both dates so yay for Longniddry on the 9th!



Yay! See you all at Longniddry train station on Saturday at 11 AM  

For those taking the train to Longniddry:
dep Edinburgh Waverley 10:38 arr 10:54

Return trains every ~30 min, just after the hour and half hour.

T


----------



## GAVSTER (4 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> Yay! See you all at Longniddry train station on Saturday at 11 AM
> 
> For those taking the train to Longniddry:
> dep Edinburgh Waverley 10:38 arr 10:54
> ...



Just thought of a problem - train to LNiddry only takes a certain number of bikes - don't know how many that is to be honest. Might be wise to get a roll call and find out how many so that we don't end up with some folk on the train and others having to wheel it down thru Musselburgh :-)

UPDATE - ACCORDING TO WHAT I'VE JUST FOUND THERE ARE EIGHT SPACES ON THIS LINE. I DON"T KNOW IF THAT INCLUDES WEEKENDS


----------



## Telemark (4 Oct 2010)

GAVSTER said:


> Just thought of a problem - train to LNiddry only takes a certain number of bikes - don't know how many that is to be honest. Might be wise to get a roll call and find out how many so that we don't end up with some folk on the train and others having to wheel it down thru Musselburgh :-)
> 
> UPDATE - ACCORDING TO WHAT I'VE JUST FOUND THERE ARE EIGHT SPACES ON THIS LINE. I DON"T KNOW IF THAT INCLUDES WEEKENDS




Yes, there are 8 spaces on these trains, and I suspect some will turn up by bike (gentle warm-up  ) and others might come by car ... I don't think we need to worry.



Roll call (from doodle poll):

Telemark (by train)

Gavster

Jimbhoy 

kfinlay

Honestman


T


----------



## edindave (4 Oct 2010)

I'll be cycling there... probably to arrive a bit before 10:30 so I can grab a big fat scone with jam and cream from The Filling Station to fuel me up while I rest and wait for the train. Heh heh! ;P


----------



## Andy Richards (5 Oct 2010)

Cheers Telemark.

" I dont remember it being that steep"....... EEK ! I wont be at the front then! 

I will more than likely wait till the 23rd for the Falkirk ride as my wifes birthday is this weekend and need( have learnt the hard way ) to have any cycling out the way as early as possible. 


Have fun out east !


Andy


----------



## primalgeek (5 Oct 2010)

My wife might let me out to play on the 23rd ! (as long as I don't have to work any weekends between now and then).

Falkirk would probably involve me cycling from home to there and back, so it'd probably add upto my longest day in the saddle yet (not that I'm making any excuses in advance for being so slow ). Otherwise it would be a connecting train at Edinburgh.

Anyone any suggestions on route from Mid Calder/Livingston to Falkirk?

I'm currently thinking MC -> East Calder -> Almondell Country Park -> Broxburn/Uphall -> Threemiletown -> Falkirk but don't know how far that is or do-ability (I could also be making up that route entirely)! I could probably also go along the union canal towpath(?), but that'd involve me cycling the Start --> Falkirk Wheel section 3 times in 1 day.

Hope I can make it along to my first CC Ecosse ride!


----------



## GAVSTER (5 Oct 2010)

What's the route for Saturday then?

If it's not too long I might just ride over from Fife beforehand.


----------



## MrRidley (5 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> Yes, there are 8 spaces on these trains, and I suspect some will turn up by bike (gentle warm-up  ) and others might come by car ... I don't think we need to worry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doubtful.


----------



## Telemark (5 Oct 2010)

primalgeek said:


> My wife might let me out to play on the 23rd ! (as long as I don't have to work any weekends between now and then).
> 
> Falkirk would probably involve me cycling from home to there and back, so it'd probably add upto my longest day in the saddle yet (not that I'm making any excuses in advance for being so slow ). Otherwise it would be a connecting train at Edinburgh.
> 
> ...



 Welcome primalgeek! Lots of new people this time , great!
hmmm - not sure about the best route, depends how much you like hills! I am sure some of the locals will be along shortly with expert advice  .

If you are worried about this being your longest day yet, you could always cycle to Linlithgow and take the train to Falkirk, and then decide after the CC Ecosse ride whether you want to cycle all the way home or catch the train again. A cheap day return is only a few pennies more expensive than a single ticket.



GAVSTER said:


> What's the route for Saturday then?
> 
> If it's not too long I might just ride over from Fife beforehand.



Something like this - many variations possible, depending on the weather & what we fancy. Longniddry - Gifford cafe - Longniddry are the only fixed points along the route.



jimbhoy said:


> Doubtful.



What's up Jim? Hope all is well in Weegieland!

T


----------



## MrRidley (5 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> Welcome primalgeek! Lots of new people this time , great!
> hmmm - not sure about the best route, depends how much you like hills! I am sure some of the locals will be along shortly with expert advice  .
> 
> If you are worried about this being your longest day yet, you could always cycle to Linlithgow and take the train to Falkirk, and then decide after the CC Ecosse ride whether you want to cycle all the way home or catch the train again. A cheap day return is only a few pennies more expensive than a single ticket.
> ...



Yes and no, just some local difficulties to overcome.


----------



## Scoosh (5 Oct 2010)

Weather permitting, I should be along for the Longniddry ride.

Will be riding from Trinity, so must aim not to be skinned by edindave




.



If anyone else is going to ride out from Edinburgh - Fisherrow harbour just before Mussellburgh is a good meeting point for those coming from the city and from the north of the city. Post up and we can arrange a mutually convenient time



.


----------



## edindave (5 Oct 2010)

scoosh said:


> Weather permitting, I should be along for the Longniddry ride.
> 
> Will be riding from Trinity, so must aim not to be skinned by edindave
> 
> ...



Now that's timing, I've just PM'd you on the very subject! 

Skinning indeed! Not likely with my newbie legs LOL... but I'm getting stronger... slowly mind!


----------



## eldudino (5 Oct 2010)

How's HJ now, is he back to race-form?

And is that Genesis finished?!


----------



## aberal (7 Oct 2010)

aberal said:


> I'd like to come along too, put my name down.
> 
> 
> 
> I can make either of those locations - both would be good, but could only manage the 23rd.



Slight change of circumstances - I just _might _manage to make it along to Longniddry too. I'd be cycling out from Dalkeith which is about 10 miles from Longniddry so would aim to be there a little before 11.


----------



## GAVSTER (8 Oct 2010)

Guys - is this still on for tomozza?

Just wanted to check as my broadband is down at home so won't be online after 6 tonight.


----------



## Scoosh (8 Oct 2010)

GAVSTER said:


> Guys - is this still on for tomozza?
> 
> Just wanted to check as my broadband is down at home so won't be online after 6 tonight.



[checks weather report]

Yup, should be good for ramorra









... take your pick and dress appropriately


----------



## HonestMan1910 (8 Oct 2010)

scoosh said:


> [checks weather report]
> 
> Yup, should be good for ramorra
> 
> ...



See you all at Longniddry at 11


----------



## aberal (8 Oct 2010)

scoosh said:


> [checks weather report]
> 
> Yup, should be good for ramorra
> 
> ...



Cloudy, yet non-rainy. So they say. 

And I believe them...


----------



## Telemark (8 Oct 2010)

or  ... see you tomorrow 

I'll be taking the train 

T


----------



## edindave (8 Oct 2010)

Been sparkly-ifying my cassette all nice and shiny ready fir the morn.
Got some new kit to try out too if it's cold - Overshoes, leg warmers and a skull cap for under the helmet. 
Although something tells me I'll be well warmed up by the time I get to Longniddry - trying to keep up wi Scoosh! 
See youse all the morra.


----------



## kfinlay (9 Oct 2010)

Got a shower to fix today so Mrs F has not given me a pass! Should still be okay for 23rd though although thats her birthday!


----------



## Telemark (9 Oct 2010)

kfinlay said:


> Got a shower to fix today so Mrs F has not given me a pass! Should still be okay for 23rd though although thats her birthday!



Hope you managed to get the shower fixed!

 so you'll bring Mrs F along for the ride on the 23rd?  You are a brave man ...

T


----------



## Telemark (9 Oct 2010)

It was a bit dreich but stayed dry. Of course the company was excellent as always, as was the soup & cake at the cafe in Gifford  . A total of 63k @ 22kph for me according to HJ's computer, or 120k @ 33kph according to mine.  

Here are the photos ... all three of them!










T


----------



## mcshroom (9 Oct 2010)

Did you all manage to stay in one piece this time


----------



## edindave (9 Oct 2010)

Enjoyed the run today thanks guys. 
Watching the life Internet feed of the Ironman World Champs in Kona, Hawaii just now... The men have just started their 112M cycle. Is scook94 among them?! ;0)


----------



## HJ (9 Oct 2010)

This is shocking! We manage to organised a ride and complete it in under 60 posts!! Still there is a second ride to do this month so plenty of time to get more posts in.



mcshroom said:


> Did you all manage to stay in one piece this time



We didn't have the rowdies out for this one...



eldudino said:


> How's HJ now, is he back to race-form?
> 
> And is that Genesis finished?!



Race? Moi?? 

I have taken the Gen CdF out for a couple of test rides and feel that I need to replace the bottom bracket before going more that 20 minutes walk distance from home. It is on my To Do List...


----------



## Scoosh (9 Oct 2010)

A 'typical' CC Ecosse run today




.

Splendid (easy/non-challenging) route , great chat/company



, good cake-stop



, adequate weather



and a pleasant run back home - downwind



.


Thanks to all the stars who came along - and great to meet aberal - a perfect fit for CC Ecosse



.



'Untypical' - there were no 'offs', no crashes, no M******m, no S****b, nor S***********e, .....


----------



## HonestMan1910 (9 Oct 2010)

scoosh said:


> A 'typical' CC Ecosse run today
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good day out indeed.  

No further issues with bad drivers after Prestonpans :?:


----------



## aberal (9 Oct 2010)

Enjoyed the ride today, thanks guys - nice to meet you all. Should see some of you again at the next one.


----------



## GAVSTER (11 Oct 2010)

I'm really sorry to have missed Saturday. Would have posted a 'DNS' but no web acess due to dead DSL router.

If I had have come along on Sat Mrs Gavster would have had to look after a 2.5 year old plus 12 week-old twins. Usually MiL would be avaialbel to help but she wasn't hence the no-show. I could have come along but the garage is starting to get rather cold for sleeping in these days  

Will be along on 23rd unless doing an Audax that day.


----------



## sleekitcollie (11 Oct 2010)

scoosh said:


> 'Untypical' - there were no 'offs', no crashes, no M******m, no S****b, nor S***********e, .....



ha ha i'll change that soon , thinking of giving the bike a go this week ( but i have a cold MAN cold ) so see how i go with that 

glad u all had a good run 
see u soon


----------



## eldudino (12 Oct 2010)

If anyone wants a bit of a longer route, they could get the train to Stirling and make it up to 45miles(ish), I'm planning on doing something like this on the day.


----------



## Telemark (12 Oct 2010)

GAVSTER said:


> I'm really sorry to have missed Saturday. Would have posted a 'DNS' but no web acess due to dead DSL router.
> 
> If I had have come along on Sat Mrs Gavster would have had to look after a 2.5 year old plus 12 week-old twins. Usually MiL would be avaialbel to help but she wasn't hence the no-show. I could have come along but the garage is starting to get rather cold for sleeping in these days
> 
> Will be along on 23rd unless doing an Audax that day.



Sorry to miss you too, but there will be plenty more CC Ecosse rides ... 

2.5 yrs + 12 wk + 12 wk     ... that's quite a few handfuls (in the nicest possible way)! Methinks you made the right decision for all concerned  

See you on the 23rd or on the next one after  

T


----------



## Telemark (12 Oct 2010)

sleekitcollie said:


> ha ha i'll change that soon , thinking of giving the bike a go this week ( but i have a cold MAN cold ) so see how i go with that
> 
> glad u all had a good run
> see u soon




.... and? Have you been out for a test ride?   

Yes, it was remarkably eventless on Saturday, none of the Wild West boys  , fixies  or brand new bikes  
Only civilised easties + Honestman, who only falls off his bike when there are no CCers around   

  

 

Seriously, those who couldn't make it - you were all missed  

T


----------



## sleekitcollie (12 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> .... and? Have you been out for a test ride?




not yet , been on the exersise bike a few times , was thinking about getting on the bike this week but after a visit to the physio today , i might leave it another week


----------



## eldudino (13 Oct 2010)

I'm afraid I'm going to have to give my apologies for the 23rd 

A Cycling Plus photoshoot has come up and it's the only weekend available, I can't do the shoot on the 24th due to a Christening. Pretty annoyed as I'd been looking forward to a good ride with you guys!


----------



## HJ (13 Oct 2010)

eldudino said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to give my apologies for the 23rd
> 
> A Cycling Plus photoshoot has come up and it's the only weekend available, I can't do the shoot on the 24th due to a Christening. Pretty annoyed as I'd been looking forward to a good ride with you guys!



You are only let off _IF_ you wear a CC jersey for the C+ photo shoot


----------



## eldudino (13 Oct 2010)

HJ said:


> You are only let off _IF_ you wear a CC jersey for the C+ photo shoot



Unfortunately I don't own a CC jersey, and Wiggle are also pretty keen for me to sport the kit that they sponsored me...





I'm a bit annoyed that it's happened on the 23rd, I was looking forward to some blethering and a good cake stop (or two, or three, or four...



)


----------



## Telemark (13 Oct 2010)

eldudino said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to give my apologies for the 23rd
> 
> A* Cycling Plus photoshoot has come up* and it's the only weekend available, I can't do the shoot on the 24th due to a Christening. Pretty annoyed as I'd been looking forward to a good ride with you guys!



 you clearly haven't got your priorities right  ...




HJ said:


> You are only let off _IF_ you wear a CC jersey for the C+ photo shoot



+1 
and/or mention CC for the text that goes with the photos! 



eldudino said:


> Unfortunately I don't own a CC jersey, and Wiggle are also pretty keen for me to sport the kit that they sponsored me...



I am sure there will be volunteers - lots of jerseys in all sizes are being ironed as we speak, for you to wear  
The other option is to get Wiggle to stock CC jerseys ...  (hope admin doesn't excommunicate me for that   )

T


----------



## kfinlay (14 Oct 2010)

Unfortunately I'll have to pass on this one too, Tracey's birthday and there are plans to go out with it being a Saturday so wouldn't have a hope of being back in time. Hope I can make the next one, have a great day and hope the weather is good for you all






keep


----------



## mcshroom (17 Oct 2010)

Hi 

I'm working out my trains for Saturday and I'm going to have to use a Virgin train so I need to book them in advance. What sort of time should I be looking at for a return journey?

Also does anyone know how easy it is to cycle between Central and Queen St in Glasgow?

I'll bring the CC jersey up with me on Saturday. If anyone would like to take it over then by all means, if not it can go for a trip down south with the FNRttC ride in November

Marcus


----------



## Coco (17 Oct 2010)

mcshroom said:


> Also does anyone know how easy it is to cycle between Central and Queen St in Glasgow?






I've only ever walked it,  but its a very short distance.


----------



## HJ (18 Oct 2010)

mcshroom said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm working out my trains for Saturday and I'm going to have to use a Virgin train so I need to book them in advance. What sort of time should I be looking at for a return journey?
> 
> ...



How about we meet up at 11 or there abouts?

Getting between Central and Queen St in Glasgow is dead easy and takes about ten minutes....


----------



## magnatom (18 Oct 2010)

scoosh said:


> 'Untypical' - there were no 'offs', no crashes, no M******m, no S****b, nor S***********e, .....



Glad you guys had a good ride! My availability is limited at the moment, so the next ride on the 23rd is out for me as well.  Anyway I just bring incident and mayhem with me when I'm there!


----------



## Unfit Fifer (18 Oct 2010)

Hi,

Any other Fifers here?

Would love to join you guys for any future rides - have a mix of road and hybrids so I can go slow or slightly less slow!


----------



## Telemark (18 Oct 2010)

Hello unfit fifer! Looking forward to seeing you on a CC Ecosse ride some time soon ...
I've only got one bike, a heavy hybrid. Apart from having to work a wee bit harder than on a featherlight "go faster" bike  , it's not been a problem. The Ecossers are a nice bunch, and the rides are as much about the social aspect as the cycling. So a hybrid is not an excuse .

T


----------



## ACS (18 Oct 2010)

I'm up near St A's. I'm the one on the Tricross with a huge lantern rouge on the back. I make going slow in to beautiful art form and often found in local cake stops.

Catch up with you at some point.


----------



## Telemark (18 Oct 2010)

satans budgie said:


> I'm up near St A's. I'm the one on the Tricross with a huge lantern rouge on the back. I make going slow in to beautiful art form and often found in local cake stops.
> 
> Catch up with you at some point.



 SB - haven't seen you in ages (obviously I don't frequent the right cake stops  ).
You said you MIGHT be able to make an October ride but wouldn't know until nearer the time ... any chance we'll see you this weekend?

T


----------



## ACS (19 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> SB - haven't seen you in ages (obviously I don't frequent the right cake stops  ).
> You said you MIGHT be able to make an October ride but wouldn't know until nearer the time ... any chance we'll see you this weekend?
> 
> T



Its all the air I am sorry to say, still riding but all day outings are proving a little difficult to organise. Have some family commitments I have to help with so I can manage say a 3 hour blast loop from home, but adding 2 hours travelling and chatting time at each end would not gain me a lot a brownie points, and what do all cyclist need.............. ?

If we do the RV rides over the winter then I think you may see a bit more of me and I hope to around a bit more next year. 
I have already negotiated time for the Hell Tour of Mid Lothian (Feb), Kinross Sportive (Apr) and the Snow Roads Audax in May so there is every chance you will see me hiding in the corner of some café in the Kinross area or out at the Milk Bar at Powmill (Cake heaven BTW).

Dropped into Heaven Scent in Milnathort a couple of week back and ordered a coffee and cake, the waitress asks "Do you want that now or are you waiting for someone," "Now will do fine," <grinning>"Still Billy no mates then?"</giggling> "Aye, that me". Think I may be spending to much time in this cafe.


----------



## sleekitcollie (19 Oct 2010)

sorry guys i was hoping to mabey make the ride on sat , but im in dubai at the moment ( enjoying sun , relaxation b4 i go back to work on monday ) , i have managed a cpl of small hour long rides around the streets nr my sisters house here on her mountain bike and its been so good to get back on the bike again ( but hard work in the heat , 39oC ish ) 
hope u have a great ride on sat and hope to catch up with u all soon


----------



## Scoosh (19 Oct 2010)

OK, we have :
- 1 in Hawaii [for the Ironman, though he kept it quiet]






- 1 in Dubai for sun and relaxation






- did I mention the 1 in Hawaii 





I'm going to Loch Melfort to hide 



 from the rain 



 for a couple of days, so should be available on Saturday ....


----------



## HJ (20 Oct 2010)

There is a buzz that one of our number is in Hawaii for the Ironman, but I think he has been cheating in the swimming section...


----------



## JiMBR (21 Oct 2010)

Unfortunately, I won't be able to make it to the ride this weekend.

Hope to see you all soon.


Jim


----------



## Telemark (21 Oct 2010)

Ecossers dropping like flies  

Sorry to hear you can't make it  

Time for a roll call perhaps, only 2 days to go  
(from the doodle poll & recent posts)

Mcshroom
Jimbhoy
Scoosh
Edindave
Honestman
Telemark
HJ
aberal?
Andy Richards?
Primalgeek?
gavster?
Eldudino
satansbudgie
sleekitcollie
Scook
JiMBR
Kflnlay
Techmech

Jane, HLaB, Majormantra - where are you? you are being missed


----------



## edindave (21 Oct 2010)

Sorry folks another dropout here. Some stuff has cropped up that I must do on Saturday so am no longer free for as long as I'd need. See you next time I hope


----------



## primalgeek (21 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> Ecossers dropping like flies
> 
> Sorry to hear you can't make it
> 
> ...



I'm still a definite maybe... just got to hope those nasty testers don't find any more bugs with my code tmw so I can have Saturday off 

What time is the meet?


----------



## Jane Smart (21 Oct 2010)

I'm still here, fell off my bike this week, good bruises ( for those of my friends on facebook they will know ) but nothing broken fortunately.

Cannot manage a ride out just yet, but I will be back soon xx


----------



## aberal (21 Oct 2010)

Yeah, I still mean to come along if I can...


----------



## mcshroom (21 Oct 2010)

I'm still coming, train tickets are booked , have we finalised a start time?


----------



## HJ (21 Oct 2010)

mcshroom said:


> I'm still coming, train tickets are booked , have we finalised a start time?



If memory serves my right about 11 am...


----------



## mcshroom (22 Oct 2010)

HJ said:


> If memory serves my right about 11 am...



Er





(goes off to find glasses)


----------



## Fran143 (22 Oct 2010)

I would like to come to the next one if thats okay.  ......have Braveheart in Ayrshire tomorrow or I would have tagged along.  .


----------



## HJ (22 Oct 2010)

Fran143 said:


> I would like to come to the next one if thats okay.  ......have Braveheart in Ayrshire tomorrow or I would have tagged along.  .



Everyone is welcome on a CC Ecosse ride, no matter what ride so long as you do...


----------



## Scoosh (22 Oct 2010)

What time are the Embra trainees arriving in Falkirk ?

Are we still on for an 1100 gathering/start ?

Weather seems to be getting better



- it was heavy rain






and high winds over Oban way these past couple of days, though it improved considerably after Stirling.


----------



## Telemark (22 Oct 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> I'm still here, fell off my bike this week, good bruises ( for those of my friends on facebook they will know ) but nothing broken fortunately.
> 
> Cannot manage a ride out just yet, but I will be back soon xx



  oh no, what happened!!!! Hope you are recovering fast 
(I'm not on Facebook, so didn't know)



Fran143 said:


> I would like to come to the next one if thats okay.  ......have Braveheart in Ayrshire tomorrow or I would have tagged along.  .



 Hi Fran, next time then! Have fun in Ayrshire tomorrow 



scoosh said:


> What time are the Embra trainees arriving in Falkirk ?
> 
> Are we still on for an 1100 gathering/start ?
> Weather seems to be getting better
> ...


The train from Edinburgh leaves 10:30, arrives at Falkirk High 10:53  so that's when some of the trainees are expecting to arrive  .
See you all in the station car park?

I've tried to update the list:

Mcshroom
Jimbhoy
Scoosh
Honestman
Telemark
HJ
aberal
Andy Richards?
Primalgeek?
gavster?
Jane
Eldudino
Edindave
satansbudgie
sleekitcollie
Scook
JiMBR
Kflnlay
Techmech


----------



## Telemark (22 Oct 2010)

I forgot to ask earlier, are you cycling all the way to the start, Scoosh(ie)?
Or will we be fighting you for a bike space on the train? 

T


----------



## HLaB (22 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> Jane, HLaB, Majormantra - where are you? you are being missed



I'm back at uni now so my free time is limited.


----------



## Scoosh (22 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> I forgot to ask earlier, are you cycling all the way to the start, Scoosh(ie)?
> Or will we be fighting you for a bike space on the train?
> 
> T


I was going to be taking the Disco but it has a flat tyre



, so unless I can sort it by 0830, I'll need to be riding to Falkirk



.... and maybe back again



.


----------



## HonestMan1910 (22 Oct 2010)

Sorry guys, no show from me tomorrow, strained hamstring during the week


----------



## Jane Smart (23 Oct 2010)

Telemark, I am still around, had a bit of a fall this week from the road bike, so a bit sore, but nothing broken, hope to see you all soon xx

Enjoy and stay safe out there xx


----------



## eldudino (23 Oct 2010)

Good news is my photoshoot has been cancelled. Bad news is that I cancelled it due to tweaking a muscle in my leg, so no cycling. Have a great ride today chaps and chapesses, it's not raining in Stirling at the moment so you might miss the bad weather. I'd dress for the worst though, and make sure you've got mudguards on!


----------



## Telemark (23 Oct 2010)

According to the Met Office and this excellent website the  may have passed through, and the  might make an appearance in time for the  stop . 

Get well soon, all you injured people  - there seems to be an epidemic outbreak of strains and offs - hope it's not contagious!

T


----------



## primalgeek (23 Oct 2010)

Really enjoyed my first CC Ecosse ride. A good route and good chat! Looking forward to our next outing.

On a side note, my Garmin is now showing 1003 miles (and my wife bought me it as a pressie for reaching the 1000 mile mark)... so that's 2000miles cycled since May .

(wonder what I'm going to convince my wife to buy me for 2000 miles )


----------



## HonestMan1910 (23 Oct 2010)

primalgeek said:


> Really enjoyed my first CC Ecosse ride. A good route and good chat! Looking forward to our next outing.
> 
> On a side note, my Garmin is now showing 1003 miles (and my wife bought me it as a pressie for reaching the 1000 mile mark)... so that's 2000miles cycled since May .
> 
> (wonder what I'm going to convince my wife to buy me for 2000 miles )



Weather looked perfect today, glad you enjoyed your 1st run out and hope to meet you soon.


----------



## HJ (23 Oct 2010)

There is snow on the hills, what a great day for a ride! It was fun!!


----------



## Telemark (23 Oct 2010)

primalgeek said:


> Really enjoyed my first CC Ecosse ride. A good route and good chat! Looking forward to our next outing.
> 
> On a side note, my Garmin is now showing 1003 miles (and my wife bought me it as a pressie for reaching the 1000 mile mark)... so that's 2000miles cycled since May .
> 
> (*wonder what I'm going to convince my wife to buy me for 2000 miles* )



Nice to meet you, PG! & hope to see you again soon for another CC Ecosse ride ...  

Does she cycle, too? If yes, bring her along next time, if no, time for you to buy her a bike  

It was a nice leisurely ride, with even more  than I had hoped for, but that northerly wind made itself felt when we turned into it. Great company and plenty of friendly chat, as always  . The only incident was Jimbhoy breaking a spoke and having to depart early, to limp the bike home - hope the wheel didn't seize along the way, Jim!


----------



## mcshroom (23 Oct 2010)

Hi everyone and thanks for a great ride again. It had a bit of variety, with roads, canal paths and even a bit of rough stuff down a "private" road. The sun came out not long after the start and although the wind was a bit chilly we had some very good October riding weather. Where I firmly established my lantern rouge credentials on the hills 

After trying out the variety that the tracks round Falkirk had to offer we ended up at the wheel, where there also seemed to be a charity cycle event on so lots of other cyclists around.

I got my reservation switched so I didn't have to wait until 6:15 to go home  - I hope everyone else made it back ok (how did the wheel hold up Jimbhoy?)

I'd forgotten it was still cloudy at the start, it cleared up so quickly. Here's the picture at the start though: -


----------



## MrRidley (23 Oct 2010)

Made it back ok, got the wheel fixed at big Al's at the Campsie's, only cost me a packet of biscuit's, well chuffed with that, nice to meet you all, oh
that road i looked at on the map was closed, had to go to B/Bridge after all, made my way back from there.


----------



## eldudino (23 Oct 2010)

Who was the hard b*****d with shorts and T-shirt on!





Shame I missed the ride, it cleared up around 11 so you should've had a good one.

I'm also liking the way HJ's wheel is turned int he first pic to show off the bling-bling wheels and discs





(On another note, I just spelled 'bling' wrong, and it came up in my spell check, how bizarre!)


----------



## aberal (23 Oct 2010)

Yeah, nice ride again - was fun. Quiet back roads (mostly) with some terrific views of the snowy hills, a tootle along the canal path and some excellent lentil soup at the Wheel. And unexpectedly sunny after the rainy start to the day. See you next time.


----------



## HJ (23 Oct 2010)

eldudino said:


> Who was the hard b*****d with shorts and T-shirt on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, it is to show off the fancy carbon bars and the Fizik bar tape....


----------



## Telemark (23 Oct 2010)

mcshroom said:


> I got my reservation switched so I didn't have to wait until 6:15 to go home  - I hope everyone else made it back ok (how did the wheel hold up Jimbhoy?)


phew! I felt a bit silly after you got off the train - we should have gotten off too and kept you company with another cup of tea if you had been stuck with the later train. Great to see you again, still amazed you came all the way from deepest Cumbria again to join us  .



jimbhoy said:


> Made it back ok, got the wheel fixed at big Al's at the Campsie's, only cost me a packet of biscuit's, well chuffed with that, nice to meet you all, oh
> that road i looked at on the map was closed, had to go to B/Bridge after all, made my way back from there.



phew again. Glad the Bianchi is back on the road  .



eldudino said:


> Who was the hard b*****d with shorts and T-shirt on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 hehe ... I'll leave the hard b*****d to reveal his identity, my legs would have turned blue and fallen off  .
Sorry you couldn't make it this time, at least the injury was a proper excuse, unlike the photoshoot  



aberal said:


> Yeah, nice ride again - was fun. Quiet back roads (mostly) with some terrific views of the snowy hills, a tootle along the canal path and some excellent lentil soup at the Wheel. Any unexpectedly sunny after the rainy start to the day. See you next time.


 lovely lentil soup, tea & cake! 

T


----------



## Scoosh (23 Oct 2010)

Cool



ride out from Embra - arriving bang on time



at the meeting point at the station.

Great ride - if a little delay-punctuated as we checked maps against GPS. Sun came out to highlight the snow 



 on the hills (which added 'background' to the pics 



).

Many thanks to Telemark for selecting the route; to mcshroom for coming from deepest Cumbria to ride with CC Ecosse (again



); to primalgeek for coming for his first CC Ecosse ride and saying he'll be back



; and to all others for their company, chat and a certain one for his very bling bike 






.

Glad Jimbhoy made it back safely - a broken spoke is not a joke (



).


For those who missed it, due to being in Dubai/Hawaii/injured - you were missed



.


----------



## primalgeek (23 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> Nice to meet you, PG! & hope to see you again soon for another CC Ecosse ride ...
> 
> Does she cycle, too? If yes, bring her along next time, if no, time for you to buy her a bike



My better half doesn't cycle... yet . She recently bought a bike but has only been out for a quick 10 min pootle round our estate.



eldudino said:


> Who was the hard b*****d with shorts and T-shirt on!



Guilty as charged! The "slight bump" in the road coming out of the meet point was enough to make me warm and toasty for the rest of the ride.

P.S. Where do you get the cyclechat jerseys from (can't see any obvious links on the forum)? I won't consider myself an official member until I've got one!


----------



## HJ (24 Oct 2010)

CycleChat kit orders are made a couple of times a year, there must be one coming up soon... I will give the QM nudge again.


----------



## Jane Smart (24 Oct 2010)

Great pics and sorry I missed it.


My leg is quite sore, I will have pleasure in showing you all the bruise at the next CC Ecosse outing that I manage to get on


xx


----------



## eldudino (24 Oct 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> I will have pleasure in showing you all the bruise at the next CC Ecosse outing that I manage to get on



I'm sure it'll be our pleasure, Jane!!!


----------



## Telemark (24 Oct 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> Great pics and sorry I missed it.
> 
> 
> My leg is quite sore, I will have pleasure in showing you all the bruise at the next CC Ecosse outing that I manage to get on
> ...




 hope you get better soon, and that it hasn't put you off cycling  
I am sure your bruise will be faded away long before the next CC Ecosse ride  

Take care

T


----------



## Andy Richards (26 Oct 2010)

Apologies for not coming out , and for not telling you all that I wasn't coming. My wife wasnt too well over the weekend so I was looking after the kids. Glad you all had a good run though and hope to get out with you all some time over the winter. To all the injured ... Get well soon. That includes injured bikes !

Andy


----------



## ACS (26 Oct 2010)

Totally off topic

My Cycling log

CC Ecosse - 5th in the table with only 19 riders registered. 

Top effort people


----------



## Telemark (26 Oct 2010)

primalgeek said:


> My better half doesn't cycle... yet . She recently bought a bike but has only been out for a quick 10 min pootle round our estate.


 she's got the bike, it's a slippery slope  . You've got some lovely quiet places for cycling round your area, to start off an addiction  , if you play your cards right. Almondell Country Park, the Canal in either direction (cake at Ratho or the Park Bistro E of Linlithgow) ...



Andy Richards said:


> Apologies for not coming out , and for not telling you all that I wasn't coming. My wife wasnt too well over the weekend so I was looking after the kids. Glad you all had a good run though and hope to get out with you all some time over the winter. To all the injured ... Get well soon. That includes injured bikes !



Hope your wife is feeling better!
See you next time, Andy  



satans budgie said:


> Totally off topic
> 
> My Cycling log
> 
> ...



Hehe .. and that's with some people having stopped recording their mileage on MyCyclingLog when Cyclogs was resurrected a few months back. They have kindly stood still and allowed me to overtake them   .
(Guys, I don't mind being overtaken again    , but please DO get off your lazy back sides and at least add your weekly or monthly totals (saying so in the "comments" to avoid confusing the rival teams) - who knows, we may even get to 4th place. It'll only take a couple of minutes, honest  

Back on topic 

When's the next CC Ecosse ride ?


----------



## Scoosh (26 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> Back on topic
> 
> When's the next CC Ecosse ride ?



June ? Warmer weather


----------



## Telemark (26 Oct 2010)

scoosh said:


> June ? Warmer weather



 15C outside just now ... balmy 

T


----------



## HJ (26 Oct 2010)

scoosh said:


> June ? Warmer weather



You just need to get a better pair of tights...


----------



## Jane Smart (26 Oct 2010)

How about a RV to my house? All welcome, as I cannot really cycle just now

??

x


----------



## MrRidley (27 Oct 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> How about a RV to my house? All welcome, as I cannot really cycle just now
> 
> ??
> 
> x



Only if i get a private showing of the bruises


----------



## HJ (27 Oct 2010)

Jane Smart said:


> How about a RV to my house? All welcome, as I cannot really cycle just now
> 
> ??
> 
> x



Will the hot tub be up to full heat??


----------



## Coco (27 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> Hehe .. and that's with some people having stopped recording their mileage on MyCyclingLog when Cyclogs was resurrected a few months back. They have kindly stood still and allowed me to overtake them    .


Ah, that's why people are asking to join...


----------



## Telemark (27 Oct 2010)

Coco said:


> Ah, that's why *people* are asking to join...



 the mighty magnatom, no less  
I also noticed that PrimalGeek has now signed up for the CycleChat UK team - PG, did you know that you are allowed to join more than one team, with your miles counting for all, i.e., you may want to join *CC Ecosse*, too. It would be nice to beat the Portugese team of 100 riders currently in 4th place (looks like not all of them are logging, though  )

Actually it was Satan's Budgie who first mentioned MCL  



Jane Smart said:


> How about a RV to my house? All welcome, as I cannot really cycle just now
> 
> ??
> 
> x



That sounds like a great idea, looks like some of the boys are keen to see you   .
Just name the time and PM us about where to find you?

 Here comes the next CC Ecosse ride.
Happy to meet up near the FRB somewhere if others want to RV on the way to Jane's.

T


----------



## primalgeek (27 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> I also noticed that PrimalGeek has now signed up for the CycleChat UK team - PG, did you know that you are allowed to join more than one team, with your miles counting for all, i.e., you may want to join *CC Ecosse*, too. It would be nice to beat the Portugese team of 100 riders currently in 4th place (looks like not all of them are logging, though  )



More than happy to sign up to CC Ecosse... I'll just need to log my miles now .

Does anyone know if there is an easy way to download from Garmin Connect and upload to My Cycling Log or is it just log the historical miles for each week / month?


----------



## Coco (27 Oct 2010)

There is an import page but it uses a CSV file of a specific format. Not sure if you can get a matching file from the Garmin software. Might need tweaked in Excel.


----------



## magnatom (28 Oct 2010)

Telemark said:


> the mighty magnatom, no less



Indeed!  I decided that I might as well put the reasonable amount of miles I do a week to good use. I don't have a computer on my winter bike. You'll just have to believe me when I tell you I am averaging about 20mph at the moment....


----------



## ACS (28 Oct 2010)

Of course we believe you Mags, every single one of us


----------



## magnatom (28 Oct 2010)

satans budgie said:


> Of course we believe you Mags, every single one of us


To be fair, over the last few days I've been measuring my speed in knots not miles per hour!!

I have never been soaked so thouroughly, so often in my life. Last night, despite having overshoes on there were puddles sloshing about in my shoes, and it wasn't far off that tonight!!

Damn good fun though!


----------



## Telemark (28 Oct 2010)

magnatom said:


> Indeed!  I decided that I might as well put the reasonable amount of miles I do a week to good use. I don't have a computer on my winter bike. You'll just have to believe me when I tell you I am averaging about 20mph at the moment....



 are you saying that if you had a computer (that we can't see), that we would believe you more than we already do?

 

T


----------



## ACS (28 Oct 2010)

I managed 20 mph once, down hill with a meaty tail wind of course and it was just too scary so I won't be doing that again in a hurry. Drivers don't uderstand the dangers and despite their encourage to try again I will continue to resist and be careful. So I'm in awe of Mags andhis ability to stay alive at such high speed.


----------



## Telemark (4 Nov 2010)

bump!

 

We need a new ride to look forward to ...

T


----------



## HJ (5 Nov 2010)

Come guys, what is happening????


----------



## ACS (6 Nov 2010)

RV ride?


----------



## HJ (9 Nov 2010)

What ever happened to Jane's offer of an RV ride to join her in the hot tub??


----------



## Jane Smart (19 Nov 2010)

HJ said:


> What ever happened to Jane's offer of an RV ride to join her in the hot tub??



Sorry I was off in India but back now and the offer still stands ~ :-)


----------



## currystomper (21 Nov 2010)

I don't seem to be able to get any enough time at the weekend to come along to one of these events - so I was wondering about an evening ride. in the summer a short ride over the forth road bridge might be a good idea as new folk could just ride the bridge and others could extend the ride further by riding to/from the bridge if they wanted to. 

However at this time of the year it would have to be a night ride - any suggestions for where we could hold a night ride??

My thoughts are:-
The some of the paths around edinburgh 
The new path around Loch Leven - we would all have to bring good lights though!!


----------



## pickup1980 (3 Jan 2011)

when does the rides start again


----------



## mcshroom (3 Jan 2011)

Hi pickup. They re-start pretty much whenever someone is talked into feels like organising one. 

I'd offer but I'm not sure you all want to travel down to the Lakes


----------



## HJ (3 Jan 2011)

pickup1980 said:


> when does the rides start again



When someone volunteers to organise one 

It this time of year we tend to do RV rides, where someone suggest a time and café, then we all make our own way there...


----------



## pickup1980 (3 Jan 2011)

will they be posted on the site


----------



## HJ (3 Jan 2011)

Yep! Just as soon as someone volunteers to organise one  

Probable a good idea to start an new thread though...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Jan 2011)

I might actually be able to make it seeing as I'll actually have my bowels intact this time. Whenever that is.


----------

